# In Search of Escape Proof Dog Kennel



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice work!throw a coat of shellac on it to preserve the wood and to keep the swamp dog smell from soaking iinto the inside.wood


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

EMU_Flyer said:


>


Nice, but it might be too warm for the house. That could be why the dog chewed his way out of the plastic one. Then he's learned he can chew his way out so that's what he does.

Good luck!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I had the same problem with my Lab. The issue was so bad I almost had to re-home him. Luckily I found this kennel http://www.zingerwinger.com/xcart/home.php?cat=380. I have the "Escape Artist" package. They aren't cheap, but Koda has never gotten out either. They say a St. Bernard or Bull Mastiff couldn't break out, I believe them. Your Dog will work at getting out for a few days, but will soon learn it's a fruitless endeavor. The wire models, and even the best plastic ones are kennels to me.. I call this one "Dog Prison."


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

So glad I am not the only one. I have one that chews through the sides and one that can push the metal doors open.
One dog chewed through three crates. The other one bent the door on 4 crates so bad that the door would not close anymore.
So I went to one of these with the new truck. https://goo.gl/photos/Fsk4pTd1ujwx6kZ39


----------



## michiganmutt (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.owens-pro.com/buy-now/owens-products/dog-boxes/hunter-series 
I had a dog that destroyed every dog box other than this one.. $400 ain't cheap but I spent more than that on 6 other boxes that the dog destroyed.. Had this one for 8 years now, worth every dime.


----------



## Tracylew (Sep 7, 2021)

EMU_Flyer said:


> So my GWP has gone through 3 kennels. Ate through and pulled off the doors on the plastic crate type kennels and now has broken out of the wire cage. I've never had any dogs do this before. He's only in there 3 days a week for no more than 6 hours while we're at work. I exercise and run this dog crazy in the mornings too and give him fresh bones on those 3 days too. When he escapes he eats the kids shoes...all of them.
> 
> So I guess I've come to the conclusion I might just need to get a metal cage or maybe someone else has a better idea? Any brands that you would recommend I look at?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I know this post was years ago but we are having this issue..dog escapes and I am afraid she will kill herself. Did you get the ruffland crate? Our trainer suggested..but I worry she will chew through…
She also suggested TNC crates(wow..the price)


----------



## grousedog (Oct 21, 2002)

I have an indestructible heavy duty aluminum crate that I will sell you for way less than I paid for it. Guaranteed to contain any critter short of an adult gorilla.


----------



## Tracylew (Sep 7, 2021)

grousedog said:


> I have an indestructible heavy duty aluminum crate that I will sell you for way less than I paid for it. Guaranteed to contain any critter short of an adult gorilla.


Can you send pictures?


----------

